# My Make-Up. (Personal & what I use on shoots)



## Lola London (Feb 25, 2007)

..................................................  .....................


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 25, 2007)

That's quite a comprehensive kit!  I am impressed at your preparedness.  Fun stuff.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## adorablekay (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow awesome collection!!!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 25, 2007)

do you sometimes get tempted and use of the makeup used for the clients?


----------



## Kim. (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_do you sometimes get tempted and use of the makeup used for the clients?_

 
I was thinking the same thing.Those eye shadows are gorgeous! Just WOW toons of makeup!


----------



## Lola London (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_I was thinking the same thing.Those eye shadows are gorgeous! Just WOW toons of makeup!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To answer both of your questions:

Not really. Sometimes I'll use an eye-shadow or a lip gloss from my client kits and when I do I use disposable applicators for everything! (as if I were my own client) But it's very rare that I do that. I have my make up seperate coz I know what my colors are and what I like for my skin tone. So besides the occasional e/s or l/g I don't really have a need to use products from my client kits on me. 

What about you girls? 
Do you have seperate kits or do you mix everything up?

-Lola


----------



## macface (Feb 26, 2007)

very big and cool collection.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow I love ur preparedness and I love your sanitary habits too!!! Wonderful colelction, both urs and for ur clients!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5_mac_love (Feb 28, 2007)

i keep everything separated as well even down to separate set of tools/brushes. i love everything and how you listed it and close pix!! awesome collection!! and i love that you use everything from loreal to chanel and everything in between, thats pretty cool and your not partial.


----------



## nwperson (Feb 28, 2007)

WOW! first' let me tell you that this is the most beautifull collection to my opinion that i've seen so far/ it is just amazing...
now, how long did it take you to build your collection? i'm afraid to ask about the money...
i have some questions. if you don't mind...
You listed "mixing pallete"... i'm guessing it's for loose powder eyeshadow.... but why do you need 3 of them (including the cup...)?
and, you wrote - Palette knives, what is it?...
the took belt - is it from Mac? and what is so good about it?
and last, on your personal collection, in the bottom, you have compact of 5 eyeshadows, i guesse, just right to the Nars' eyeshadows. can you tell me from which compney?...
thanks....


----------



## Lola London (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nwperson* 

 
_WOW! first' let me tell you that this is the most beautifull collection to my opinion that i've seen so far/ it is just amazing...
now, how long did it take you to build your collection? i'm afraid to ask about the money...
i have some questions. if you don't mind...
You listed "mixing pallete"... i'm guessing it's for loose powder eyeshadow.... but why do you need 3 of them (including the cup...)?
and, you wrote - Palette knives, what is it?...
the took belt - is it from Mac? and what is so good about it?
and last, on your personal collection, in the bottom, you have compact of 5 eyeshadows, i guesse, just right to the Nars' eyeshadows. can you tell me from which compney?...
thanks...._

 
Thanks! My collection didn't take to long to build since a lot of it is samples from the companies. I was actuallly very lucky to have most of my make up given to me to help me on my shoots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The stainless steel palette is used when I want to mix something and then I use the cd's when I have more than one girl to work on. 

I use cups to mix liquid foundations. I find it easier to mix liquid foundations in cups than right on the palette. 

I use palette knives to mix non liquid products. Like stick foundation and lip sticks. I use a big palette knife to cut the portion of the product that I want to use and a small knife to mix the colors. 

My tool belt is actually from Japonesque. I've looked at a few belts, and this one is the best in my opinion. I love it because it has a lot of pockets for sponges, tools and more brushes. It holds everything I need! It also has 2 pockets in the back of the belt. One large one and a small one for business cards. 

Ohh. That 5 eyeshadow palette is from Cargo!

Any more questions? Just ask!
-Lola


----------



## nwperson (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow! i'm still overwhelmed by your collection. ahhh...
well thanks for answering, really. but i still don't understand the mixing pallete thing... do you happen to have a picture of it?.... 
and, i noticed you wrote you also have manicure kit. have you ever used it? 
thank you so much for your patience...


----------



## Lola London (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nwperson* 

 
_Wow! i'm still overwhelmed by your collection. ahhh...
well thanks for answering, really. but i still don't understand the mixing pallete thing... do you happen to have a picture of it?.... 
and, i noticed you wrote you also have manicure kit. have you ever used it? 
thank you so much for your patience... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I carry extra palettes when I have more than one person to work on. 

You can see what the palettes and tools look like here:
http://www.stageandtheatermakeup.com/bnsponge.htm

I have yet to use the nail kit. 
I just got it though, so I'll see how much it helps on shoots!


----------



## aeni (Mar 2, 2007)

What does the wrinkle free fabric do?  Besides get rid of static in hair and clothes...lol


----------



## Lola London (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_What does the wrinkle free fabric do?  Besides get rid of static in hair and clothes...lol_

 
I haven't found any uses for it except for minimizing wrinkles and static on clothes..


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow you have alot of stuff.

Question. How does the foundation work for you? I notice that drug store brand foundation shifts creating this ghostly feature in pictures. So I just went ahead and bought rcma and cinema secrets. 

But yours is the first professional kit I've seen with drug store brand foundation. Do you have any tips on how you make this foundation work?

Oh and to answer your question.

Since I am a chocolate woman alot of the makeup I have for jobs..can't be used on me..so it's not a problem for me to keep my personal makeup and my kit separate. 

I rarely use my mixing palettes. I usually mix foundation on the back of my hand. I mix lip stick on the back of my hand. I guess the back of my hand is my palette.  I think I do these things this way because my first mentor (make up mentor) did things this way.


----------



## Lola London (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TrusyMyEyes* 

 
_Wow you have alot of stuff.

Question. How does the foundation work for you? I notice that drug store brand foundation shifts creating this ghostly feature in pictures. So I just went ahead and bought rcma and cinema secrets. 

But yours is the first professional kit I've seen with drug store brand foundation. Do you have any tips on how you make this foundation work?_

 
I had the ghost problem in the beginning with the loreal foundations, too. I tried a few things to make it work and I've found that MAC's Strobe cream works well with the foundations. It's a good base. 

I use the loreal powder on me everyday (I have 2 in my color. One for me and one for my work kit.) and to help the powder blend a little more on my face, I use Wet N' Wild "St. Tropez" Shimmer Cream. It gives off a nice glow all over the face. It's also a great product for the price. I don't think I paid more than 2 US dollars for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the product:





I'm about to purchase some palette foundations, too. All those foundation bottles are starting to be a pain to carry with me on shoots coz they don't all fit in my big cases. 

-Lola


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow...very impressive !!


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 9, 2007)

Wowza.


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

wow this is pretty impressive i think this is my favorite thread so far.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 12, 2007)

Did you work for Loreal in the past or do you currently work for them?


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 12, 2007)

great kit!! definitly giving me some ideas on what to put in mine..


----------



## Lola London (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Did you work for Loreal in the past or do you currently work for them?_

 
No, and No...


----------



## amaloo (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow I bet you love your job!!


----------



## Lisheous (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow, I would love to have your collection, lovely colors sweetie! I love the blush pallet. What brand is that, Lafemme? Lisheous


----------



## aziza (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lisheous* 

 
_I love the blush pallet. What brand is that, Lafemme?_

 
I want to know too lol! Cause if so I'm ordering it lol. I have a lot of blushes in my kit but I'd really like this one. I heard that La Femme's awesome.


----------



## Lola London (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amaloo* 

 
_Wow I bet you love your job!!_

 
I do love it! I'm actually a photographer at heart. Over the last year I got into doing make-up on my shoots, in addition to being the photographer. It's fun to have a part in the whole outcome of a photo


----------



## Lola London (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_I want to know too lol! Cause if so I'm ordering it lol. I have a lot of blushes in my kit but I'd really like this one. I heard that La Femme's awesome._

 

YES! It's La Femme... I reccomend it to everyone.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 7, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## Esperanza (May 7, 2007)

Your collection is really overwhelming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like how you keep your cases so tidy, that's a proof of your professionalism.

Could you tell me where you had all those disposable applicators? I'm trying to find some for my kit. Thanks!


----------



## nyanko (May 11, 2007)

where are the dividers for the trays from? i have a  similar case and need dividers for the trays desperately thx


----------



## Lola London (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Your collection is really overwhelming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like how you keep your cases so tidy, that's a proof of your professionalism.

Could you tell me where you had all those disposable applicators? I'm trying to find some for my kit. Thanks!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you asking where I bought the applicators?
If so.. I purchased some of them at beauty supply stores and the rest at Walgreens. There's a brand called perfection at Walgreens that makes sponges and applicators..


----------



## Lola London (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nyanko* 

 
_where are the dividers for the trays from? i have a  similar case and need dividers for the trays desperately thx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Both of my cases came with dividers. Which case were you refering to?


----------



## mzcelaneous (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lola London* 

 
_I do love it! I'm actually a photographer at heart. Over the last year I got into doing make-up on my shoots, in addition to being the photographer. It's fun to have a part in the whole outcome of a photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Photography and cosmetics? A girl after my own heart!!

Awesome kit you've got goin' there. I'm going to add you on flickr now


----------



## About Face (May 16, 2007)

Hi I'm new to this site and I loooove your collection.  A friend of mine was telliing me you should dispose of makeup after a yr. esp e/s and foundation.....do you know this to be true.


----------



## About Face (May 16, 2007)

Hi I'm new to this site
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and I loooove your collection. A friend of mine was telliing me you should dispose of makeup after a yr. esp e/s and foundation.....do you know this to be true.


----------



## HeroinesHeroine (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *About Face* 

 
_Hi I'm new to this site
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and I love your collection. A friend of mine was telling me you should dispose of makeup after a yr. esp e/s and foundation.....do you know this to be true._

 
For sanitary reasons that is suggested, but I definitely don't follow that rule. To prevent that from becoming necessary, be sure that you keep your make up as sanitary as you can, and be cautious when sharing make up with others.


----------

